
AgreementGrade: Startup That Grades Companies on Fairness of Employee Contracts - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/2981300/Launched-a-company-that-reviews-and-grades-companies-on-the-fairness-of-their-employee-agreements-Feedback-requested
======
ydb
This seems... unnecessary? The free market guarantees fair contracts. If an
individual is presented with an unfair offer, they merely seek employment
elsewhere. It is just common sense that these sorts of things get sorted out
by the free market; people just have to communicate when companies try to
screw them, so that word spreads and the company either changes its behavior
or (hopefully) goes out of business. The logic is simple and self-evident.

A startup to facilitate this is tantamount to government intervention in the
economy: it is bastardizing a perfect natural order. This company idea seems
naive at best and basically grifting at worst.

------
gabar01
Yes totally agree

